# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  فیوز بیت چیست؟

## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
یه هفته می شود که شرمع بع یادگیری کار با میکرو کنتلر ها کردم(هیچی نمی دونم)
سول اولم اینه که فیوز بیت چیست و چی کار می کنه؟
با تشکر

----------


## SEZAR.CO

کسی نیست کمکی کنه

----------


## hamid-nic

فیوز بیت ها برای تنظیمات خاصی استفاده می شوند و با پاک کردن میکروکنترلر از بین نمی روند و تغییر آنها فقط از طریق پروگرامر امکان پذیر است همچنین برای تنظیم آنها نیاز به برنامه نویسی خاصی نداریم . فیوز بیت ها با 0 برنامه ریزی و با 1 غیر فعال می شوند. میکرو ها بسته به نوع قابلیتی که دارند دارای فیوزبیت های متفاوتی هستند .

----------


## mehran901

فیوزبیت های بخشی از حافظه flash هستن  كه با استفاده از نرم افزار مروبطه ميتونيم مشخصات و امکانات پیشفرض رو تغيير بديم به طور مثال مثلا با تغير فيوز بيت ها ي cksl ميتونيم فركانس كلاك كاري ميكرو رو مشخص كنيم 
برای فعال کردن برخی از ویژگی های میکروکنترلر لازم هست تا فیزو بیت ها رو تغییر بدی. فیوز بیت ها دارای دو حالت هستند . یک و صفر .صفر به معنی برنامه ریزی شده و 1 به معنی برنامه ریزی نشدن،  فیوز بیت ها با پاک کردن میکروکنترلر از بین نمی روند و میتوانند توسط بیت های مربوط قفل شوند.

----------

